# Age Old Question?



## DrawAim"Click" (Feb 5, 2009)

Its a question thats been around and debated for a long, long, long time.....
Which bow company makes the most accurate, fastest, durable and light bows?

HOYT ALL THE WAY:wink:


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Who really cares? Get the bow that fits you, and you like the most.


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

I am not loyal to any company but I would give up compounds before I would give up selfbows.


----------



## lzeplin (Jan 19, 2008)

I would have to say that Ive had great luck with hoyt,,and mathews I can just shoot them better than any thing else,,


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

Wheres the mathews?, There on top three with hoyt and bowtech!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I coted my selfbows as a joke, as I'm not to the point where they are perfect jsut yet. Gimme a few more years though, I'm closing in:wink:!


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

no mathews on that list? haha that'd have to be my favorite company


----------



## NocBuster (Jan 5, 2009)

Im not realy loyal to any company. Although I have two bowtechs rite now and my next bow probly will be a bowtech but i buy what bow i like best. But rite now in my opinion the company that has consistenyl made the best most durable and acurate bows is hoyt. even though there not the fastest they have a perfect balnce of speed acuracy and everything.


----------



## midwesthunter95 (Feb 10, 2009)

Rory/MO said:


> Who really cares? Get the bow that fits you, and you like the most.



Just stop acting so arrogant! Just stop!!!


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

midwesthunter95 said:


> Just stop acting so arrogant! Just stop!!!



Not sure how that's being arrogant, but thank you.


----------



## DrawAim"Click" (Feb 5, 2009)

buglebuster said:


> Wheres the mathews?, There on top three with hoyt and bowtech!


Sorry about that i was having a mind blank when creating the poll :sad:
Sorry bout that. If you are for matthews qoute this message and post.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

where alpine?


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

master hunter said:


> where alpine?



under the word "other"


----------



## midwesthunter95 (Feb 10, 2009)

*Ha ha*



Rory/MO said:


> Not sure how that's being arrogant, but thank you.


Dude..i am just messin with you. Its cool man!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I voted in other because I think Mathews is the best.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

countryboy173 said:


> no mathews on that list? haha that'd have to be my favorite company


+1 on that!


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

Well, fastest could go to any company any given year. right now it's PSE, so they win that. Most Accurate, is tricky because all bows are accurate per say, it's just how that specific person shoots it that makes it an accurate bow. For me, I'd say Hoyt makes the most accurate bow. But for speed and accuracy combined, bowtech wins. so i don't think i can vote.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

Rory/MO said:


> Who really cares? Get the bow that fits you, and you like the most.


bingo im multicultural i shoot an elite and a bowtech and have also had a hoyt diamond and martin in the past couple years


----------



## Zach_Harmon (Dec 28, 2008)

This thread is pointless.... 

Obsession, 

:lock1:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

Zach_Harmon said:


> This thread is pointless....
> 
> Obsession,
> 
> :lock1:


how is this thread pointless pretty sure he was just asking for opinions and it hasnt started a war yet


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

archerykid12 said:


> how is this thread pointless pretty sure he was just asking for opinions and it hasnt started a war yet


Its been done again and again and again.
And your right, thats always what this thread does, collects peoples opinions. Its doesnt draw any conclusions or change the way people think about one or the other.
The fact that it hasnt started a war seems completely irrelevant to wether or not the thread has merit.


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

As long as it remains mellow and not a war in here, opinions are welcome


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

BIGBC said:


> Its been done again and again and again.
> And your right, thats always what this thread does, collects peoples opinions. Its doesnt draw any conclusions or change the way people think about one or the other.
> The fact that it hasnt started a war seems completely irrelevant to wether or not the thread has merit.


i know but theres no reason to lock it everyone wants opinions thats wat this thread is supposed to be about


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I htink the only issue on this thread about people wanting to shut it down.


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

I love it how people are starting to add "selfbow" on poles now. Kegan is going to infect you!


----------



## DrawAim"Click" (Feb 5, 2009)

No.1 Hoyt said:


> I love it how people are starting to add "selfbow" on poles now. Kegan is going to infect you!


Ha Ha well there are forms of archery addictions, happly not even one antidote for the simplest form.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

No.1 Hoyt said:


> I love it how people are starting to add "selfbow" on poles now. Kegan is going to infect you!


Just give me a couple years. I'll have everyone's eyes popping over what a simple stick can do:wink:!


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Rory/MO said:


> Who really cares? Get the bow that fits you, and you like the most.


++ I voted other.


----------



## BlueDevil (Feb 19, 2009)

*Good Bow for Young Archer*

This is a Young Archer forum, so I will repond based on my 10-year old's experience with a *Hoyt Trykon Jr.* It is definitely worth saving up to get a kid something they can use at their level of phyisical ability.
She has been shooting the bow for only five weeks and has recevied good instruction at the pro-shop and in 4H. The bow is very light and can be drawn way down to 18/19# on a short draw length. We have increased it slightly, but not too much. 
She hit 18 of 20 targets (149 pts) at her first 3D shoot today from around 15-20 yds (yellow stake). 4H practice is usually 10 targets from the black stake (20+ yds). Another adult shooter commented today that he purchased his 9 yr old a Mathews youth (Genesis, Gensis Jr?) bow and his child quit shooting b/c it was too heavy.


----------

